# The Bic Ball Point Stick Pen Killed Cursive Writing-interesting



## WhatInThe (Aug 29, 2015)

Article on how the Bic ball point stick pen killed cursive writing.

http://www.theatlantic.com/technolo...ens-object-lesson-history-handwriting/402205/

There is something to be said for heavier thicker pen like a fountain pen.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 29, 2015)

Oh we learned to write with a fountain pen and ink bottle at school...not because Biros hadn't been invented but the school felt that we needed to learn to write ''properly''...god alone knows why.

However we did learn to write nicely eventually ..but it was hard work at first ...not that's been any use to me in life, but then neither has half of what I learned at school either...but it's still a joy to see beautiful handwriting especially now in this day where so many under 30's barely know how to use a pen!!


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 29, 2015)

When I learned to write we didn't have fountain pens.  We had a straight pen and ink well.  Never went home without some ink on me or my clothing or both.  I remember when ballpoint pens came in about 1946 or 7.  We thought they were wonderful.  All the ink was blue at first.  Now my handwriting is terrible but I have word processing so who cares.


----------



## Cookie (Aug 29, 2015)

We learned cursive writing in elementary school with ball point pens, not ink and my handwriting was pretty good, but in fact everyone's looked similar, which I don't think is a very good thing.  I doubt it was the ball point pen that killed cursive writing, more like typewriters and later on computer keyboards.  But I do love calligraphy, always wanted to learn it but never had the time/patience to get the hang of it.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 29, 2015)

We learned cursive in 3rd grade (age 8). I did have a fountain pen with cartridges in 5th grade that I got for a gift.

Now if I have to write I print. Never had great handwriting. I even do my shopping list on the computer to print.


----------

